

Sh*t Entrepreneurs Say - jason_slack
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alZqXA4R2dI

======
relaunched
I watched the video and chuckled. Then, when I saw it was an ad for
grasshopper, I was really impressed.

Not a bad little viral video; though I have to admit, flashing back to when I
used to say some of those things (or remembering times when other budding
entrepreneurs say them to me now) made me cringe a little bit.

------
jason_slack
I thought we could all take a moment, a deep breath and listen to someone say
what we have all said in our own heads.

